# Moving to Viseu very soon



## akat (Jul 18, 2011)

I will be joining my boyfriend in Viseu in just a few weeks. Excited and scared mainly because of job possibilities but still optimistic because I have no other chance than to be.  It would be really helpful if someone knew about any possibilities in this area, don;'t mind traveling a bit either. I speak 4 languages, learning Portuguese at the moment and have loads of experience in many different fields. Also if there are any other expats in this area I would love to hear from you and maybe meet up!

I take it as a EU member I don't really need that much done regarding permits etc?

Thank you!!!!!


----------

